
Lyft will offer discounted rides to voters during midterm elections - Bluem00
https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-will-offer-discounted-rides-to-voters-during-midterm-elections/
======
willio58
I think while this is probably just a PR stunt, it is one of those PR stunts
that actually benefit society in some little way. Right on!

------
wpasc
What would it take to put election day on a weekend? that simple change alone
could alleviate a portion of undue burden on voters at virtually no cost to
the tax payers

~~~
dantheman
I think the amount of people who are busy on the weekend and would miss voting
far outnumbers those who can't make time to vote on a normal day.

Voting hours are normally like a 12 hour window, in cambridge it's from 7am -
8pm
[https://www.cambridgema.gov/Departments/electioncommission](https://www.cambridgema.gov/Departments/electioncommission)

If you can't do that, then you can do an absentee ballot.

------
smhost
We care so little about democracy that this is actually a noteworthy thing.

